# Suliks Kitchen.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello boys and girls.

I love cooking and I think I'm a great cook. I love eating too!

Objective of this thread is for me to share healthy and tasty recipes with you guys, and share the benefit!

Will begin posting tomorrow!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Healthy Chicken Kebabs.

You need

1 large chicken breast

Jar of tikka masala or tandoori spices

1 cal spray oil

Green and red peppers

Red onion

Greek yoghurt

Tortilla wraps

Iceberg lettuce

Mint sauce

Lemon juice

Chopped or crushed garlic

All you do is spray a frying pan with the oil, heat it, then throw in the spices (as much or little as you like) and crushed garic.

throw in the chicken breast, diced up. Stir it all on a high heat so that the chicken gets coated and cooked. You want it to burn a little.

Chop the peppers and grill or bake them.

Chop the onion (i prefer it raw on my 'babs) and the lettuce and mix in some lemon juice.

Mix some mint sauce with the greek yoghurt and serve on the tortillas.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Healthy turkey chilli.

You need:

500g minced turkey

1 large chopped onion

Garlic (crushed) as much or as little as you like

Green pepper, chopped

1 cal spray oil

Red chilli powder

Ground cumin

Tin of chopped tomatoes

Tin of red kidney beans

Tomato puree

1 oxo cube

A little water (depending on how you like the consistency)

Start by spraying a little oil in a frying pan and heat up, toss in the chopped onion and minced garlic and fry on a low heat untill the onions go clear.

While the onions are cooking, chuck the minced turkey in another saucepan and heat up. Keep stirring. I like to mash it all with a potato masher so the mince goes really fine and doesn't bunch up.

Throw the cooked onion and garlic in with the mince, stirr it all up. Then throw it all into a cullinder after it's cooked, to drain any fat. Then put back in the pan.

Add the chopped tomatoes and red kidney beans and some water and bring it to a simmer.

I like 2 teaspoons of cumin and 2 teaspoons of chilli powder in my chilli, but it's up to you. At least 1 teaspoon of each.

Stirr in the spices and crumble an oxo cube in, too.

Simmer that lot for about 25 mins, stirring occasionally.

I add the chopped green pepper at the end 'cos I like em crunchy.

Enjoy.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Fish and chips.

You need:

1 large pice of tail end cod

Bread crumbs

1 egg

1 large maris piper 'tato

Garden peas

1 slice of lemon

1 cal spray oil

1tsp of olive oil.

Piece of p1ss this.

Stick a slice of bread in a food processor or rub it between your hands 'till it turns to crumbs. Crack open an egg and whisk up in a bowl.

Skin the cod if it's not already, or leave it on. Up to you. Dip the cod in the egg and coat it, then dip in the breadcrumbs and make sure it's well coated in crumbs.

Pre heat a frying pan with a few sprays of 1 cal oil, then stick the breaded fish in. Pan needs to be hot to get the crumbs crispy and nice. Turn occasionally to cook both sides.

Pre heat an oven before you begin cooking the fish. Peel the potato and cut into chunky chips. Chuck the chips in some boiling water untill JUST turning soft on the outside. Take out and drain the water then cool the chips by running cold water over them.

Put 1tsp of olive oil over the cold chips and mix up in a bowl. Don't be too rough.

Put on an oven tray and stick in the oven at about 180c untill they go golden. Turning occasionally.

Right, presuming you've got all this on the go, stick your peas in a pan of boiling water and cook those little green buggers.

Serve it up with a slice of lemon on't fish!

Boom. Fish and chips.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

"Healthy" English breakfast.

This isn't really a recipe, just a healthier alternative to the fry up, which maintains most of the flavour with much less fat and calories.

You need:

2 sausages (some kind of 'healthy variety')

2 pieces of turkey rashers

2 eggs

Half a tin of reduced salt and sugar baked beans

Handfull of mushrooms

1 cal spray oil

1 slice of bread

1 large beef tomato (you only need one or two thick slices, not the whole thing!)

Really easy.... grill everything (bar the mushrooms and bread) poach the eggs, and microwave the beans, or cook 'em in a pan.

For the bread, you need to put a few sprays of 1 cal oil in a frying pan, and put on high heat. Stick the bread in and fry 'till crispy.

Same with the 'shrooms. Few sprays of 1 cal oil in a pan and fry.

Enjoy with with a mug of black coffee!! (if you're me!)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

If you've got any requests for healthy alternative recipe's for your favourite meals, drop me a post in this thread and I will think of something and get back to you!!

Gareth.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i like this il be checking in here from time to time reps


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

nice thread...I'm feeling hungry


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Desserts please


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Desserts please


you get your tiny @rse out of here mrs,it will only lead to temptation!!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Desserts please


That's a toughie. I'll come up with something, though!

What kind of things do you like for desert?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> you get your tiny @rse out of here mrs,it will only lead to temptation!!!!


Tooo late for that 



suliktribal said:


> That's a toughie. I'll come up with something, though!
> 
> What kind of things do you like for desert?


Hmmm in last 3 weeks of comp diet.....aaaaanything!!! Pastries, cake, biscuits, chocolate, cheesecake....ohhh dear


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Tooo late for that
> 
> Hmmm in last 3 weeks of comp diet.....aaaaanything!!! Pastries, cake, biscuits, chocolate, cheesecake....ohhh dear


So, if I've got this right.. you're in your last 3 weeks of dieting leading up to a show, and you want cakes?!

Shame on you, Kate! Lol

Hmmmn, I thnk I'd be better to you by not giving you recipes?!

Discipline!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

STOP! Pizza time!!!

"Healthy" Pizza recipe.

I really do like pizza, so I had to make up summat that was healthier than Domino's!

Hope you like, boys and girls.

You need:

*For the base:*

400g wholemeal flour (Yes, wholemeal)

1 sachet of Hovis (or any other) yeast

1 dessertspoon of olive oil

1 teaspoon of salt

1 teaspoon of sugar

200ml of luke warm water.

(For added protein content, you can chuck in some plain protein powder)

*Toppings:*

Reduced fat grated Mozzarella

peppers (chopped) whatever colour you like

Mushrooms, thinly sliced

Sweetcorn

1 chicken breast, pre poached.

2 turkey rashers, chopped

1 large red onion chopped into thin rings, then halved

Basil and oregano (can be fresh or dried)

*Pizza sauce:*

This is a piece of p1ss....just buy a jar of simple tomato pasta sauce. Works a treat. I love Discovery Fajita sauce, though. Add's a real nice smokey flavour. They're not very high in calories or fat either, but still, spread it sparingly.

*What the fvck do I do?*

Ok.

Throw the flour, salt, sugar, olive oil and yeast into a mixing bowl. Pour over the warm water (not HOT, will kill the yeast)

Kneed in the bowl. Keep kneeding 'till all the flour is in a nice ball and there's no mixture left clinging to the sides of the bowl. If the mixture is too wet or to dry just add more water or flour accordingly.

Once it's all nice and doughy, spread some flour on your worksurface and kneed the dough for 10 mins. It feels great, I love doing this!

Put the kneeded dough back into a clean bowl and cover with clingfilm and leave somewhere warm to rise, for one hour.

When it's risen (should have doubled in size, but if not, don't worry) take it out of the bowl and kneed again on a floured work surface.

Get out a rolling pin, and roll into a nice circle. Doesn't have to be perfect. How thick you want it and how big, is up to you. Your judgement.

Chop your onion, peppers, mushrooms and thinly slice your pre cooked chicken breast. Sometimes I sprinkle some cajun or mexican spices on the chicken, chop your turkey rashers and put in a bowl. Spoon in some sweetcorn, too.

Spread the pizza base with the pasta sauce (or whatever sauce you've got for the job)

Sprinkle the peppers etc all over the base, then top with the mozzarella.

Put on an oven tray in a pre heated oven (160c) for 25 mins, or untill you can see that it's going golden on the crusts and the cheese is melted.

Bam. "Healthy" pizza.

EAT IT!

The purists on the board will say this ain't healthy, but, sh1it, you know what's gone into it and it's sure better for you than a takeaway pizza!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice recipes mate.

You got any ideas for chicken and rice that I can eat cold?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Nice recipes mate.
> 
> You got any ideas for chicken and rice that I can eat cold?


Thanks.

Sure.

Boil some rice with a veg/beef/chicken stock. Throw in some peas, sweetcorn and chopped cooked broccoli (stirr the broccoli in after you've cooked the rice, nowt worse than over done brocc) Drain the rice after cooking, but DON'T rinse it.

With the chicken, bake it in an oven with any herbs and spices you want, sprinkled on!

Put it all in a tupperware box and eat when ready.

That any good for ya?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> ...


Lovely mate. Will give it a go :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Nice 'n' spicey rice.*

Boil some basmati rice with a veggie stock cube.

Leave the rice to drain in a culinder, when cooked.

Stir in some Schwartz peri peri chicken spice mix.

Eat.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*High protein brownies.*

Get some Betty Crocker fudge brownie mix and put in a bowl. Add as much choc flavoured whey powder as you like!

Bake and eat!


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

suliktribal said:


> *High protein brownies.*
> 
> Get some Betty Crocker fudge brownie mix and put in a bowl. Add as much choc flavoured whey powder as you like!
> 
> Bake and eat!


Some crackers in there mate, they are getting less and lesslike recipes as they go on though! LOL :laugh:

The next one will be, get in your car and fuk off down KFC. Sorted. :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

chrisba said:


> Some crackers in there mate, they are getting less and lesslike recipes as they go on though! LOL :laugh:
> 
> The next one will be, get in your car and fuk off down KFC. Sorted. :lol:


I was actually going to post the address of online takeaways! Don't even have to leave the house!

www.eatitnow.co.uk

:thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Will be making the pizza during my three weeks off! Will probably try the turkey chilli too. Whilst at some point experimenting with desserts. Although nothing seems easier for a dessert than sugar free jelly, protein powder, and quark. Bam, high protein, low fat moose!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Healthy chicken stuffed with pesto and mozarella with seasoned sweet potato wedges, and honey and mustard dressing.*

*You need:*

1 large chicken breast

1 large sweet potato

Teaspoon of pesto

Low fat mozarella

1 cal spray olive oil

Cocktail sticks

Honey

Dijon mustard

Start by butterflying the chicken (slicing it down the middle, nearly all the way through)

Spread the pesto and cheese on one half of the chicken, then close. Put a cocktail stick through either end. (not overly important, but will keep the chhese and pesto from spilling out)

Wash the sweet potato and cut into wedges, leaving the skin on. Put them in a bowl and spray the wedges with the olive oil. Season with whatever combination of herbs you like and mix it all up in a bowl.

Preheat the oven to 180.

Lay the wedges on a tray and put in the oven.

Sear the chicken in a dry pan briefly on both sides then put on the tray with the wedges.

Not sure on times, I cook by eye. The wedges will take about 25 mins and the chicken, about 20.

Heat the honey up in a pan, and add dijon mustard, to desired strength. Stir it in the pan. I like a bit of black pepper in too.

Serve the chicken on a bed of rocket salad. Drizzle the honey-mustard over it all.

Enjoy.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Turkey burgers.*

Concocted these last night because I learned a new technique for making burgers that don't crumble without having to use breadcrumbs and egg. The pattys stay really firm. Basicly all you do is chuck the mince in a food processor and blend it, form into pattys then stick in the freezer 'till they're REALLY cold.

The food processor makes it really sticky, then when you chill it, it keeps the burger shape all the way through cooking and the consistency is really dense and nice.

*Recipe.*

500g lean turkey mince. (£1.40 from M'sons)

Half an onion

Salt

Pepper

Quarter of a red pepper, quarter of a green pepper

Piri piri seasoning

Large wholemeal baps

Salsa dip

Mixed leaf salad

*Cooking.*

Stick the onion and peppers in the food processor and REALLY blitz, or very very finely chop.

Remove that lot from the processor and throw in the minced turkey, salt, piri piri and pepper. Blend 'till it's almost like the consistency of pate.

Re-add the onion and peppers and blitz briefly.

Scoop out the mixture in cricketball sized clumps and form into a ball then flatten it out 'till its about 1cm thick. It'll be quite big but it'll shrink slightly when cooking. I hate small burgers. I like them to fill the baps.

Flour a plate and put the burger pattys on it. Put the plate in the freezer untill really cold and firm. (not frozen!)

Heat a frying pan REALLY hot and spray some 1 cal olive oil in the pan.

Throw in the burgers and seal each side then reduce the heat and cook.

When cooked all the way through, serve on a bun with salsa and salad.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Home made chicken burger on toasted muffin.*

Tasty, this.

*You need:*

1 chicken breast

Salt

Pepper

1/4 Green pepper

1/4Onion

Spicy tomato pasta sauce

Mixed leaf salad

Wholmeal bap.

*To make:*

Stick the chicken breast in a food processor and blitz the fúck out of it, till its like paté. Take the whole lot in your hand and form into a ball. Then flatten into a burger, about 1cm thick.

Get a pan and liberally spray with 1cal spray. Heat it really hot 'till it just starts to smoke.

Scoop the chicken burger up with a spatchula and stick it in the pan.

Flip after one minute, then press down firmly with a spatchula.

Sprinkle salt and pepper on each side then flip to sear it in.

Thinly slice the pepper and onion, set to one side.

Slice the muffin in half and stick under a hot grill.

Take the muffin out and spread a couple of spoonfulls of pasta sauce on each side, sprinkle on the onions and peppers and salad, stick the burger on top.

Enjoy.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

New recipe!

*Turkey meatloaf*

500g minced turkey

slice of bread

1 egg

1/2 an onion

1/4 teaspoon oregano

1/2 teaspoon basil

1/2 red or green pepper

1 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon pepper

Worcester sauce.

Mix the egg, breadcrumbs, onion, herbs, salt, pepper and Worcestershire sauce in a large bowl.

Add the minced beef to the mixture one third at a time. Combine the minced beef with the mixture then stick it in a food processor if you have one, if not just use your hands.

Put the mixture in a rectangular tin and put it in the oven (pre-heated to 180C) for one hour.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Low carb, high protein muffins!*

120g flavoured whey

250g almond flour

2 teaspoons baking powder

1/4 teaspoon salt

100g butter, melted

4 eggs

100ml water

Sweetener

Preheat oven to 180c.

Butter a muffin tin.

Mix dry ingredients together well.

Add wet ingredients and mix thoroughly

Put in muffin tins (about 1/2 to 2/3 full) and bake for about 15 minutes.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Super high protein stew.*

500g lean minced beef.

1 pack of mixed beans.

Veggie stock and an oxo cube.

1 medium onion, very finely chopped.

2 cloves of crushed garlic.

Salt.

Pepper.

Empty the pack of mixed beans in a pan of cold water and leave for 8 hours or overnight.

Fry off the minced beef, onion and garlic in a little oil.

When the mince is completely brown empty the mince into a culinder and drain all the fat off. Put back into the pan.

Drain the beans and add to the mince.

Cover it all with boiling water from kettle. About 3/4 of an inch over the top. Add the veggie and beef stock, salt and pepper.

Cover and simmer for 40 mins.

Then take the lid off and let it reduce/thicken for 15 mins.

All that will make about 6 servings.


----------

